
Rackspace buys cloud-server management start-up Cloudkick - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/business/131029/rackspace-buys-cloud-server-management-start-cloudkick
======
brk
FYI, already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2011750>

